# Goolab Jaaman Recipe anyone



## chocolate bow (May 19, 2003)

:bounce: I would like to know would anyone share there recipe for goolab jaaman with me I would be in your debt.
Thank You in advance Chocolate Bow.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Have a look at my friend Suvir Saran's website. If he doesn't have a recipe for it, he'll have links to other sources.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Here's how you do it. Start with about a cup of dry milk powder and about 1/2 cup flour. Add a teaspoon of baking soda. Then mix your dry ingredients. Add a little melted butter and wet the whole mixture with milk until it comes together. You should be able to roll it into balls. You can always adjust a little bit here and there. Fry it up 

Make some simple syrup infused with cardamom seeds. Pour over the gulab jamun while warm.

Kuan


----------



## chocolate bow (May 19, 2003)

Thank You Susanne and Kuan very helpfull.
Chocolate Bow.


----------

